# Dora HAS to stop eating poop!



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora got sick at daycare yesterday from eating other dog's poop! :angry: They said she threw up twice and then was fine, she is a little lethargic but I really believe she's on the mend. I don't really blame the daycare, I've seen how fast she can get to the cat's hairballs at home so it would be very difficult to prevent her from getting at a fresh poo. But how can I curb this nasty habit? I can't just sprinkle something on her food to make her poops taste bad, because it's not HER poop she's eating! I figured she had the occasional "snack" but to eat so much that she's getting sick from it--I need to try to fix this.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

My cousin's dog does that--will apparently gobble up poop as it comes out of another dog's butt at daycare. :blink:

Hearing that really grossed me out as we had a lot of rescue dogs when I was growing up and I never saw them eating any dog poo. When I got my pups, every time I encountered poo anywhere of any sort, I would point and say "ewwwwww...." in a semi-disgusted voice and sort of back away or go wide around it. The dogs quickly seemed to catch on and ever since, when they see/smell poo, they pause for a sec to figure out exactly where it is, then go wide around it or back away from it. They're still interested in sniffing odd poop like fox or coyote poo, but they don't get too close or lick or eat any and they avoid their own like the plague.

I have doubts that that would work for you though since she already has a taste for it. Maybe you could teach her the "leave it" command and apply it to the poop?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- this is a difficult one as some fluffs just continue to do this their entire life. Hopefully someone will have some good ideas for you. Keeping my fingers crossed. (I know I'm no help, but I'm being mentally supportive. LOL)


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! that is really gross :yucky: wish I could help, hopefully someone will have an idea what to do.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes and mental support.  I guess it's not something with an easy solution. She seems to know better than to eat her own poop when we're out in the backyard but apparently other animal's poop is fair game! I will tell the day care workers to try to "leave it" command with her and see if it works. She knows it but it doesn't always work with "really yummy" :yucky: stuff.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo wow, thats terrible and yes gross ! have u spoken to the vet ? maybe she has some kind of defficiency and shes looking in poop for it ? i have no suggestions at all but im also sending "leave the poop alone " prayers your way .


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! That is horrible. I wonder if Nelson would do the same thing with other dogs poops. I mean I know some dogs eat their own too. But him, he like runs from it hahhahaha. So I dunno what he would do with another dogs.

But I remember Andy if he would ever sneek upstairs, you'd have to catch him and make sure he didn't go to the cat litter box for a snack. Sooooo gross!!!
I don't know what I would suggest. That's a tough one. Yeah "leave it" might work. I know that wouldn't work for Nelson though. His "leave it" is selective hahahha.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Maybe it would be best not to ask the daycare people to use "leave it" until you have her trained to do it 100% of the time at home first (and preferably in other locations, for dog poo, and with other people giving the command too--a cooperative friend or family member). Otherwise, the daycare people will be saying it and if she ignores them and they keep repeating it, it loses its meaning. Plus a lot of people get frustrated or angry when they give a command that they believe the dog knows and then the dog doesn't respond... and some will repeat the command louder and louder and get intimidating, which may only encourage faster, sneakier poop gobbling. The goal should be to teach her in a fun way to leave it by choice rather than by intimidation.

Have you seen the kikopup video on youtube for "leave it"? That's what I'm picturing when I suggest "leave it".

Maybe the throwing up experience after eating it will help to discourage her. (I don't know if dogs would make a connection like that or not, but here's hoping!)


----------



## Baileyboysmom (Jul 22, 2011)

my dog Bailey is 8 mos old and he is eating his poop too it drives me crazy !! I have tried everything including feeding him pineapple which is supposed to deter him from eating it still nothing has helped... I even feed him top quality food Orijen ..still nothing...any other suggestions anyone ?? I have been told it is a behavorial thing, maybe a dog trainer would know what to do


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

is there another daycare with a different set up? maybe fewer dogs in a group and they pick up the poop rather than leaving it there ? 
is that practical ? seems like they would have one big mess on their hands if they allow the dogs to go everywhere and not clean up after them often (assuming it's an inside area). OR They could keep her on a leash when she is outside and away from the poop. 
An individual that could care for Dora in her own home might be another option, and they'd have more time to clean up after her before she gets a chance to 'snack'.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison ate cat poop outside when she was a puppy and it made her really sick. That was the most nasty, vile stuff I have ever cleaned up - and I had three kids! I talked to our vet and he said some dogs think it tastes good - GROSS! She only did that a couple of times.

Now our PERFECT new baby, Paxton:wub:, has discovered the litter box. Twice this week we've caught him picking out his own 'treat.' :w00t: (note to self: no puppy kisses for now!) He hasn't gotten sick, but I sure hope we get this stopped quickly. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Seriously, Glenda? So there IS a ***** in his armor...LOL!!! Neither Pepper nor Squeege have ever attempted such a thing, but evidently there is sufficient need for "remedies" out there to warrant products lining the shelves to ameliorate this issue. Ugh. Sorry, I have no quick fix or suggestion other than teaching the leave it command as already mentioned. I'd say we definitely need input from an animal behaviorist here.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

UGH! My two both just LOVE eating goose poop which is all over the place! I can not imagine WHAT they think is appetizing about that. Perhaps your fluff likes the excreted dog food from the other dog?? Not sure what my two think smells good in poop from vegetation though.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL!!! Hey, maybe Pax will outgrow it like Madison did. Just keep correcting it and he will get the message, I have faith in both of you.


----------



## doggy071111 (Jul 19, 2011)

Some dogs just really love eating poop. I had this issue with my dog and the best result was training. Just trying to have her "forget" about the poop. I found what worked well for me here poop eating . Not the best site on the planet but some good info and the pictures are pretty funny.


----------

